# Giochi Co-Op Offline PS3



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi, mi fareste cortesemente una lista di giochi PS3 che prevedono la modalità cooperativa offline? Grazie


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Binary Domain, mi pare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mi hanno detto anche i Resident Evil.


----------

